# First Timer's to KAUAI in July! (surprisingly not staying @ a Starwood)



## hvanv0405 (Jun 5, 2012)

My husband and I are owners at WKORVN and have ONLY been to Maui (and we're heading back there next Feb with family).  

Last month we discovered our kids will both be gone with relatives for a week this July so I JUMPED AT THE CHANCE to book short notice trip to Hawaii!  

We had an Alaska Airlines companion pass and I got a decent deal for us.  We'll be flying TO Oahu for 3 nights, and back from Kauai.  Again this is all pretty last minute booking when you think how many people plan 6mo to a year for Hawaii trips.  This might be our first trip without any Starwood accommodations.

Family friend is letting us use some of his Worldmark points and I was able to get in 3 nights at Royal Garden on Oahu. Not the greatest place i've heard but hey no $$ out of pocket for the stay so I couldn't argue. 

I feel lucky to have gotten a Travelzoo deal for Courtyard in Kauai, 3 nts in upgrade Oceanview room with $100 restaurant credit for $399  http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deals/hawaii/Getaway/17484

Next i signed up for Hyatt Chase card and as soon as my 2 free award nights post (any day now) I plan to book our last 2 nights in Kauai at the Grand Hyatt.

So my big question for all the frequent Hawaii travelers. . .which is best Ocean boat tour to take in Kauai during July.  Also, if we don't rent a car while in Oahu should we book an island circle tour?  Wish is preferred for best price?  Trying to keep costs down as much as possible since I still need to book our family trip airfare to Maui for Feb.


----------



## pipet (Jun 5, 2012)

hvanv0405 said:


> So my big question for all the frequent Hawaii travelers. . .which is best Ocean boat tour to take in Kauai during July. Also, if we don't rent a car while in Oahu should we book an island circle tour? Wish is preferred for best price? Trying to keep costs down as much as possible since I still need to book our family trip airfare to Maui for Feb.



I can't necessarily speak for which company is best, but the Napali Coast is a *must* see.  Depending on what you like, some of these tours will stop for snorkeling/scuba or explore some of the sea caves.  Some tours are sunset type cruises. Pick more on what you want to do what your budget allows.

I've gotten name-your-price really cheap car rentals in HI on priceline (go way lower than they "suggest").  I haven't priced circle tours but I would imagine you could get a car for all 3 days for the price of a tour.  You won't get the narration from the tour, but you might choose better food! On another note, 3 days is pretty short for a visit to Oahu, so you might want to pick what you really want to see the most.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jun 5, 2012)

The Hyatt is incredible... is it still a top 10 Conde' nast?

That was where we stayed when we eloped back in 1995... all good memories!  Stayed there again in 2000 and it was simply a dream.

You will love it.


----------



## hvanv0405 (Jun 5, 2012)

pipet said:


> On another note, 3 days is pretty short for a visit to Oahu, so you might want to pick what you really want to see the most.



I know my husband wants to see Pearl Harbor and USS Arizona but after that we really weren't planning anything.  Don't want to spend much time driving and mostly going for R&R and to soak up the sun on the beach. . .though we'll probably have to wait for Kauai for our quiet Kindle reading on the beach 

We love Maui and have been around the entire island. During this trip I already promised my husband we would NOT spend it in a car driving around, he's not as much into sightseeing as I am.

I've signed up with Hawaii23 for airport pick up. ..they offer a $23 flat rate up to 3 people for private transport from airport to hotel/condo.  Didn't want to rent a car since July rates are very high and Parking fees aren't in our budget either.  

However, reading a few other posts maybe we can pick up a car for one day (24hrs).  I started wondering if we could rent one in Waikiki the afternoon of the 20th and return it to the AIRPORT on the 21st (paying for parking one night but avoiding needing to get shuttle service back to airport)


----------



## Fisch (Jun 5, 2012)

Napali is a must.  Just don't take a tour leaving out of Port Allen as you don't get to see the entire Napili Coast: at least if you you want to see the entire thing.
You will want to leave from the Hanalei Bay area.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 5, 2012)

We like Captain Andy's tours out of Elele.  

Sterling


----------



## Bee (Jun 5, 2012)

We like the Sunset Sail on Captain Andy's. They leave from Fort Allen and go up the Napali Coast. It's beautiful and fun.


----------



## hvanv0405 (Jun 5, 2012)

For Kauai I am looking forward to booking at least a boat or catamaran cruise departing from the North.  I'd like to do one of the zodiac rafts but my husband has been having some back issues so thats out.

I think we can handle a catamaran and will check on those mentioned.  I have an older version of Kauai Reveled (07 I think) and it recommended Na Pali Catamaran (which really isn't a cat) http://www.napalicatamaran.com/

I've been checking out Captain Andy's and looks like a good choice, but it leaves from Port Allen. . do you still get to see all of Na Pali coast?


----------



## pipet (Jun 6, 2012)

hvanv0405 said:


> I've been checking out Captain Andy's and looks like a good choice, but it leaves from Port Allen. . do you still get to see all of Na Pali coast?



Port Allen will be more convenient to either place you are staying, but you do miss some of the North side.  However, what you will see from both a north or south departure will be very dramatic.  IMO, the steepest cliffs & most dramatic scenery are between the Kalalau Valley & just north of Polihale (which should be included on all the tours).  If you do decide on a southern departure, make sure to do a day drive all the way to Haena on the north side to see the famous cliffs from _Bali Hai_.  If you are up to it, you can hike the first, relatively tame 2 miles of the Kalalau Trail to a waterfall.



hvanv0405 said:


> I know my husband wants to see Pearl Harbor and USS Arizona but after that we really weren't planning anything. Don't want to spend much time driving and mostly going for R&R and to soak up the sun on the beach. . .



I don't know if I would bother with the island circle tour then, unless he changes his mind about a lot of driving.  It's a lot of time in a bus (or if you do it on your own, a car), and you will have to rush by all the pretty places.  With your limited time, Pearl Harbor, Waikiki, and maybe something like Diamond Head (can get crowded, but great view) will easily fill your time.  Rushing around in HI never feels right!  Also, plan for time being consumed by your inter-island flights.


hvanv0405 said:


> I started wondering if we could rent one in Waikiki the afternoon of the 20th and return it to the AIRPORT on the 21st (paying for parking one night but avoiding needing to get shuttle service back to airport)


 I've not done this but I would certainly check it out for your schedule.  Even if it cost a few dollars more, not having to shuttle would make up for it.  

FYI, my last priceline (summer 2011) was less than the shuttle cost, even after taxes.


----------



## hvanv0405 (Jun 6, 2012)

thx again everyone. . .i booked a dinner cruise with Captain Andys and the newer Southern Star.  My husband hurt his back recently and keeps having occasional spasms that that really take him down with very little effort.  

He's got some chiropractor appointments this week for realignment but pretty sure we should avoid any long hikes or bumpy raft rides   As long as I can keep on him about doing his stretches we might be safe for the trip (he's not even 40 yet!)  

We certainly enjoy walking around and seeing stuff but i'm worried about getting too far out and having something happen to his back and not be able to walk back out unassisted.  

As for Oahu I will just keep watching car prices and hope they drop to what June weekend prices are on hotwire (under $15 a day last I looked), currently our July dates are over $50 a day!


----------



## pipet (Jun 6, 2012)

Have you tried doing a name your price type thing for the car? You still have some time to do more tries if you lowball it too much.

And Diamond Head might be out with his back, but there are plenty of things in Waikiki or the nearby vicinity to keep you busy.


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 6, 2012)

hvanv0405 said:


> For Kauai I am looking forward to booking at least a boat or catamaran cruise departing from the North.  I'd like to do one of the zodiac rafts but my husband has been having some back issues so thats out.
> 
> I think we can handle a catamaran and will check on those mentioned.  I have an older version of Kauai Reveled (07 I think) and it recommended Na Pali Catamaran (which really isn't a cat) http://www.napalicatamaran.com/
> 
> I've been checking out Captain Andy's and looks like a good choice, but it leaves from Port Allen. . do you still get to see all of Na Pali coast?



I think you made your choice, but here is our opinion on NaPali Catamaran

We did Na Pali Catamaran and it was a great time.  The boat is small so you aren't crowded in with a 100 other people.  No booze so it is quieter (unless you want booze...) The trip was great and the crew of two did a nice narration up the coast with history and things to look out for.  They will not go into the sea caves if it is dangerous to do so, but will if the tides are right (which they should be in July.)  The ride back is wet and fun, as they go fast, but they offer rainjackets if you don't want to get wet. When we went in July it was not bumpy on the way back, when we went in April, major bumpy since the trade winds had not shifted.   Have done this twice, as I went the second time with a friend on her first trip to Hawaii.  She loved it too.  It leaves out of Hanalei Bay so you avoid the long trip up to the NaPali.  If you go sit on the left side of the boat when facing the cabin.  That will be the side that faces the Na Pali on the way down to snorkeling.  They stop for pictures on the way out, but usually not on the way back.

We did the Zodiac rubber boats on our first trip.  I would do that on the Big Island again, but not Kauai, the water is too unpredictable and rough for my taste in a boat that folds and slaps the waves...hard


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd like to clarify about the Capt Andys Napali cruise: The Southern Star is a new, larger boat they offer, and it's having great reviews. There are beverages of all types served, and a good catered dinner, and the cruise is absolutely worth the cost. The route from Port Allen goes all the way to the Kalalau Valley, which leaves only a small part of the coastline not seen. We've done this trip three times on previous trips, and we're doing it again the day after tomorrow. 

Dave


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 10, 2012)

Do NOT miss driving to Waimea Canyon. Early in the morning is best as you will get the best views. There is a great restaurant at the Plantation in Waimea with Maui and Kona beer on tap and a great nachos with kalua pork. We like the Gazebo for breakfast (just the other side of the second turnoff for Poipu/Koloa). We used to also do Shrimp Station on that same trip, but now there is a Shrimp Station in Kapa'a very near the Marriott Courtyard. We are also very fond of Scotty's Barbeque in Kapa'a. If your husband's back is up for it, rent bikes from Coconut Coasters, the bike path alond the water is great and very easy, if you don't take  a picnic you can do it in under two hours. 

Have a great trip. We love Maui and Kauai equally but for very different reasons. I just spent two weeks in Princeville in May and am heading back for a week in December.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty's BBQ has slid downhill pretty fast, it's not recommended anymore.


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 10, 2012)

rifleman69 said:


> Scotty's BBQ has slid downhill pretty fast, it's not recommended anymore.



Just ate there twice in May, new manager, great staff- think they must be doing a quick recovery.


----------



## hvanv0405 (Jun 10, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> I'd like to clarify about the Capt Andys Napali cruise: The Southern Star is a new, larger boat they offer, and it's having great reviews. There are beverages of all types served, and a good catered dinner, and the cruise is absolutely worth the cost. The route from Port Allen goes all the way to the Kalalau Valley, which leaves only a small part of the coastline not seen. We've done this trip three times on previous trips, and we're doing it again the day after tomorrow.
> 
> Dave



I did end up booking the dinner cruise!  Just hopefully our dates hold up. . i've read a few reviews where they cancel because the Southern Star has been booked for a charter  

I've seen some reviews with pix and the food and drinks look great and figured that saves us on a meal, rather than the 6hr day cruise. .we're doing the 4 hr dinner one, which will probably be easier on my husbands back if he isn't fully recovered enough for snorkeling by July.  But I did pick up a waterproof camera on ebay last week, so I do plan to get SOME snorkeling done, even if he has to watch from shore


----------



## hvanv0405 (Jun 10, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> Do NOT miss driving to Waimea Canyon. Early in the morning is best as you will get the best views. There is a great restaurant at the Plantation in Waimea with Maui and Kona beer on tap and a great nachos with kalua pork. We like the Gazebo for breakfast (just the other side of the second turnoff for Poipu/Koloa). We used to also do Shrimp Station on that same trip, but now there is a Shrimp Station in Kapa'a very near the Marriott Courtyard. We are also very fond of Scotty's Barbeque in Kapa'a. If your husband's back is up for it, rent bikes from Coconut Coasters, the bike path alond the water is great and very easy, if you don't take  a picnic you can do it in under two hours.
> 
> Have a great trip. We love Maui and Kauai equally but for very different reasons. I just spent two weeks in Princeville in May and am heading back for a week in December.



Thanks for the food tips!  We enjoy the Gazebo on Maui, are they owned by the same people or just same name breakfast place?  I did see something on Coconut beach about bike rentals and the 2 seater looks fun. .. hopefully the chiropractor appointments get my hubbys back in shape before the next 5 weeks


----------



## Bxian (Jun 12, 2012)

We are also heading to Kauai later this summer-have to love the Alaska Airlines companion pass-we are flying first class from Philadelphia on Alaska for less than what we paid to fly to the Big Island in coach on another airline 8 years ago.  Alaska's inaugural flight from Philadelphia was yesterday.  This is more of a points rather than a timeshare trip- 2 nights at the Marriott Courtyard in Kauai, 1 night at the Westin timeshare in Princeville, and 4 nights at the Grand Hyatt in Kauai (also using the Hyatt Visa sign-up bonus). Can't wait-love reading these suggestions.
One stupid question:  is it true that you can't drive the whole way around Kauai?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2012)

Bxian said:


> is it true that you can't drive the whole way around Kauai?



It is true - about 1/6 of the coastline is the towering Napali Coast.  The main highway consists of a backwards "C" that starts and ends at the Napali Coast.  BTW - a highway in Hawaii is a two-lane road.


----------



## hvanv0405 (Jul 12, 2012)

*The day is almost finally here!
*
We leave Tuesday for 4 nights in Oahu then July 21st off to Kauai for 5 nights.

I ordered at discount *Entertainment book* that should be here tomorrow.  Since this pretty much only has coupons for Oahu I'd be happy to hand off the book if anyone else will be in Waikiki at the end of next week. . .or I can possibly mail it out if anyone going next month or two.

I'm sure we'll have plenty of coupons left over   we'll be staying at the Royal Gardens in Waikiki for 4 nights and no car so only using a few for stuff in the nearby area.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 13, 2012)

Bxian said:


> One stupid question:  is it true that you can't drive the whole way around Kauai?


Rumor is that you can find the tractor off the trail stuck in the swamp that they were using to attempt to complete the road around the island many years ago...


----------

